# Carpet plants with bnp's



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone knows what carpet plants BNP's will not eat. I have tried a few with no luck.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have some glosso growing in my tank with 3 BNPs. They seems do not care about glosso too much. I feed them with cucumber regularly. This may makes a difference.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Glosso has worked for me with bnp in the past aswell!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing will work if they are not well fed. Problem is if they are well fed, they won't eat algae.


----------



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

They don't/can't eat Marsilea quadrifolia in my experience. I think it might be too tough for them. My BN plecos rasp at it all the time, and the only damage they ever seem to be able to do to it is uproot it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

JMHO..... BUT I don't keep BNP's anymore because they do have a tendancy to nibble on many plant species. Plant safe fish options would be Otocinclus and Crossocheilus reticulatus (they are rare and next to impossible to find..... but by far the BEST nuisancealgae eating species out there). Amano shrimp AND SAE's also have a BAD habit of eating more tender plant species (Toninas and Downoi come to mind).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

